# How I built my CNC plasma table (and bike cutouts)



## Tmate (Jul 14, 2022)

If anyone has an interest in how I made my CNC plasma table, and the bike cutouts, I have a new website that explains it in some detail. I'm still working on it, but it's up and running at: https://cncplasmadesign.com

No ads - not trying to sell anything.


----------

